# Can i code for NS wide open?



## TINAKAYR (Jun 24, 2010)

I was told by an auditor that I can't code for NS given wide open. I don't see why I can't, it's not to keep the vein open and it's the only service done; and, it has a start and stop time (1hr). What are your thoughts?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 24, 2010)

I think your auditor may have the term wide open confused with keep open.  You might query the auditor to see if there needs some clarification.  Did you have a dehydration dx?


----------



## akmartin (Jun 25, 2010)

You can charge for 1 hour of hydration (96360) as well as the NS.  You can also charge for an office visit on the same day with a modifier 25 if applicable.

Amanda Boutte, CHONC


----------

